# Audi A4 S-Line Enhancement - Pic Heavy!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Saturday saw me detailing this stunning Audi A4 S-Line which was in need of a little TLC. The owner is a friend of a friend who looks after the car really well, but after a recent trip to the dealer it had a few marks which needed sorting.

So, a reasonably gloomy morning, the car turned up looking like this:











Evidence of a very harsh acidic wheel cleaner being used:



Engine bay just a little dusty









So, as usual, wheels/tyres and arches were sorted. As they were reasonably new, I just used VP ANSF in a spray bottle which safely removed most of the grime. Followed by VP Dragons Breath to sort any ingrained brake dust. While this was dwelling, tyres and arches were sorted using Surfex HD and appropriate brushes:





The Dragons Breath was also agitated before the wheels were rinsed.



There were a couple of tar spots on the wheels, easily sorted with Tardis:



Next, ANSF was applied to the car for a nice thick foaming.





Whilst dwelling, intricate areas were treated with a new VP brush and Surfex HD:





After rinsing the foam, the car was washed 2BM using Gyeon Q2M Bathe and the new Microfiber Madness Incredisponge. Seriously good bit of kit this, really nice to use and it transformed the shampoo, which I didn't really rate before!











You may have also seen the Instavid of this in action too!

Very easy to rinse, showing that there was hardly any protection on the car at all.



Tardis was used again to sort out some tar on the bodywork, followed by a good claying using AF Clay and a shampoo solution as lubrication.





Next, the car was re-washed and then brought inside for drying. I just had to get a shot of the uber-cool lights! Love this design!





What looked like a lovely car before, after a thorough decon it didn't look so great...















So, swirls, holograms and a few nasty brillo pad marks to deal with. Paint readings taken:



A little bit mixed up, but I couldn't resist getting a coat of Gyeon Q2M Tire on the tyres. I wanted it to have as long as possible to cure properly.





So, back to the paintwork. I wasn't going for full correction and only had time for one set. So, being a solid colour, I didn't think it would be rock hard paint as we normally expect with these Audi's, and thankfully I was right! Scholl S40 with a small dab of S17+ on a black Dodo Finishing pad gave me the results I was happy with!





Before/After:



As it was such a light combo, it was finishing down perfectly too. Each set was wiped down using CarPro Eraser to check the work.

Another before/after:





Starting to look lovely and glossy:







So, correction shots over, time for the final stages.

LSP was the excellent Zaino Z2 PRO, applied using the DA and a CG Hex Finishing pad.



Whilst the Z2 was curing, I sorted out lots of little details! Exhausts first. Polished using AF Mercury and a Microfiber cloth.



Interior was sorted using the Dr. Leather wipes. I didn't think the leather looked too dirty but the cloth told me otherwise!





Rest of the interior was hoovered, wiped down with Wolf's APC and dressed with Silk Milk. Finished photos later on!

Glass cleaned with Dodo Clearly Menthol and Sealed with Supernatural Glass Sealant:



Trim Dressed with Nanolex:



Engine bay and arches dressed with Wax-Tec Mint Dress:





A final wipedown of the paint using the excellent Sonax Brilliant Shine detailer:



After a long, solid day, the sun came out for some nice outdoor after shots!



Direct sun shot:



























The owner was delighted with the results (as was I!) and it was a really enjoyable car to detail. Thanks so much once again to Chris @ Waxamomo for bailing me out and driving up with the Mint Dress and Supernatural Glass Sealant for me! First Class service as always!

Final shot to finish:



Thanks for reading!

Jon


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning work Jon! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Gotta love them Audi's ...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work Jon. Great work as usual.


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

VERY nice.......

Very surprised with the results from a finishing pad though, Audi paint is usually hard as coffin nails......


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Jon

well done matey,another glosstastic job
i use the same combo on single stage poilsh,ie s17 + s40 (also with s3)
what did you seal the wheels with?
does the tyre dressing last well,not used any of their range yet,how do you rate them

car looks like it should now ,hope he keeps away from the cheap washes now on after your hard work


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job! Nice deep gloss and reflections :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! Nice reflections.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome work! Love a big Audi


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Super smashing great.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job :thumb:

I've nerver used Z2 (or Z5) with the DA ! 

It's already not easy to see where the product is while spreading it (no wet effect) cause if too much -> Horrible to buff !!

Did you use Zfx with Z2 ?

How easy was the buffing ?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

SuperColin said:


> Nice job :thumb:
> 
> I've nerver used Z2 (or Z5) with the DA !
> 
> ...


Hi mate! It's great with a DA as its much easier to spread evenly and achieve a nice thin layer! I let it cure for 30mins before buffing as I don't have the ZFX kit, and it was a doddle - well worth a try!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> Jon
> 
> well done matey,another glosstastic job
> i use the same combo on single stage poilsh,ie s17 + s40 (also with s3)
> ...


Thanks Steve!

To be honest, the wheels just got a spritz of the Sonax detailer as I didn't have time for much else! It actually lays down some decent protection, albeit not very strong so I wouldn't be expecting it to last too long.

The owner was asking lots of questions and I have him lots of product advice and he is planning to invest in all the correct gear to maintain it properly too!

Jon


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work!


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Top work! Liking the direct sun light shots :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work there Jon readings a bit low how old was the car my brothers sline averages 140/160 micron's and his is on a 62 plate :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Always enjoy reading your write up`s.

Keep up the great work, and thanks for posting.


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks proper awesome mate, can't beat a shiny glossy black car!


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

great work, very nice car indeed!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job as usual jon, great write up. Dont forget my civic


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job Jon!

Nice to see that the problem with the suds is solved and it's due the wash pads!
Is it now the shampoo to use for you?

Also great to see you choose again for the SN glass sealant


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

suspal said:


> nice work there Jon readings a bit low how old was the car my brothers sline averages 140/160 micron's and his is on a 62 plate :thumb:


Hi mate, this was a 62 plate too! They were lower than I expected, maybe it was because it was solid black rather than metallic?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Great job Jon!
> 
> Nice to see that the problem with the suds is solved and it's due the wash pads!
> Is it now the shampoo to use for you?
> ...


Thanks buddy. The shampoo was much improved so I am more of a fan now.

It still doesn't quite beat my usual favourite (Wolf's White Satin) for slick feel though but for ceramic sealants I will continue to use it!

SN glass sealant is great, I'm on my second bottle now!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work Jon,

Gotta love these big battle tanks. Seriously considered one but audi's aftersales would drive me potty. Heard so many bad stories recently

But cracking Job, looks 100x better :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Nice work Jon,
> 
> Gotta love these big battle tanks. Seriously considered one but audi's aftersales would drive me potty. Heard so many bad stories recently
> 
> But cracking Job, looks 100x better :thumb:


Cheers mate. Yes me too, given my experience with the VAG group I'm afraid I won't be having another for a while. Fabulous cars but I've been stung with reliability issues which is something I never thought I'd say!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on Jon. What difference did the new 'sponge' make to the shampoo? I've only used the Dooka wash mitt so far and can't complain but I don't know any other way.

Big, big difference with that combo too, looks cracking in the sunshine, best way to show off your work too.

Always nice to see the owner hopefully looking after your hard work as well.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Spot on Jon. What difference did the new 'sponge' make to the shampoo? I've only used the Dooka wash mitt so far and can't complain but I don't know any other way.
> 
> Big, big difference with that combo too, looks cracking in the sunshine, best way to show off your work too.
> 
> Always nice to see the owner hopefully looking after your hard work as well.


Thanks Craig!

The new Incredisponge seems to make the most of any suds available from the shampoo. After washing, I rinsed it under a tap to wash out the suds and they just kept on coming! I was washing/wringing/washing/wringing for ages!

It's a nice structure too and easy to hold in the hand. The only downside I can think is that the pile isn't mega thick and can flatten down easily so I have been very thorough with rinsing in the 'rinse' bucket before returning to the paint.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Cheers mate. Yes me too, given my experience with the VAG group I'm afraid I won't be having another for a while. Fabulous cars but I've been stung with reliability issues which is something I never thought I'd say!


I'm looking at possibly going Skoda for my next car.... Hmmmmm


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> I'm looking at possibly going Skoda for my next car.... Hmmmmm


If buying new I'm sure it will be great. I just think I had some bad luck and bought one that had been in a smash (2.5 yr old Passat CC with 20k miles) which resulted in a catastrophic failure of the convenience electrical system. It also has a mega habit for going in to 'Engine Failure' Limp home mode which is a real pain in the backside!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work Jon

Saw this on Instagram.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Nice work Jon
> 
> Saw this on Instagram.


Cheers Laura! :thumb:


----------

